# How Much Food?



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi!
I want to trick-train my bird and he isn't interested in treats because he loves his regular food. I normally let him free feed throughout the day, but in this case, I need him to have a little bit of an appetite. I removed his food dish from his cage--My question is, how many meals do non-free feeding pigeons eat? Or more importantly, how often do they eat? 

Thanks!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Certainly the best way to train a pigeon is through its tummy. 

Now, I feed mine a tablespoon and a half in the morning and top it off in the afternoon with another minimum tablespoon and give them _raw unsalted shelled sunflower seeds _as "good pigeon" treats...they just love these little seeds and if they had it their way, they would survive on that stuff all day, but it would not be a good balanced diet for them.

Currently I am training Paris (my timid one) to hop on my hand and I conduct my training in the morning before I put their fresh seed dishes inside for them. I then reward him with some "candy" which is what we call it.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

pigeons can go for 2 -3 days withought food. But you can feed them once in the morning around 45 seesd or something and 60 later


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Confused here...45 seeds? You count them? I am missing something here.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
I believe I read in one of the old posts, that they can be fed 1 oz. of feed per bird a day in the summer. How much do you already feed??? 
Some people only leave the feed in the cage for 15-60 minutes, then remover it and some feed 3 times a day.

I hope this helps!-hilly


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

My Comet loves Safflower seeds. He thinks they are lollies.

Ellie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Ellie~

That is funny that Comet likes his "lollies". Ask your dad to get some unsalted raw shelled sunflower seeds. He can get them at the grocery store I am sure. Mine go crazy over them...ok, well 5 out of 6 anyway.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm, well I've been offering his food as a treat when I notice him pecking around and "hunting" for food at the bottom of his cage  Now, I can't imagine why this is, but he doesn't go for the sunflower seeds! I eat them myself (raw, shelled, unsalted, and organic) so I have plenty on hand for him. I wish he'd show more of an interest in them, but maybe he will in time.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

He may not though. Pigeons have their own varied tastes and dislikes as we humans do.

I have 6 pet pigeons and 5 just *LOVE* the unsalted raw shelled sunflower seeds...nut ONE...Rosco, won't even peck at them.....???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe try SAFFlower or Hemp seeds?? Squeaks loves 'em.  

Actually, he also loves Song Bird mix, which has all kinds of tiny seeds. He gets those as a snack in the afternoon.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks, I'll keep trying


----------

